# Need 3/16 T handle



## westsailpat (May 7, 2017)

Square end for my 3 j chuck . Been looking on the Bay , LMS , Amazon . Can't seem to find anything , thanks .


----------



## chips&more (May 7, 2017)

Make it.


----------



## wa5cab (May 8, 2017)

That seems small.  Smallest one that I have is 1/4".  You might buy a larger one and regrind it.  If you have a milling attachment, that would do for a holder.  Put a piece of cardboard across the ways to protect them


----------



## westsailpat (May 8, 2017)

Yes Robert , small . It's the smallest I have ever seen . The chuck is small too , it's a Walker-Turner Co. 3" plane back mounted on a face plate   . I wonder if these chucks were standard  issue on a Craftsman/Atlas 6" ? Well anyhow I think I have come up with something pretty good  I only wish it came with a 1/4 drive .  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140869255893?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I never knew a tool like this existed


----------



## DAT510 (May 8, 2017)

Here's one, but it's in the UK.

https://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/1-4--lathe-chuck-key--square--7689908.html#SID=320


----------



## wa5cab (May 8, 2017)

AFAIK, all of the chucks that Atlas (and Sears) sold for the 6", 10" and 12" lathes were not plain back or flat back.  The part that was threaded to screw onto the spindle was the rear half of the chuck body.  I have the 6" 3-jaw and the 8" 4-jaw.


----------



## westsailpat (May 9, 2017)

That's pretty good DAT510 you found one , I was starting to think  there were no more . Got a pic of that DAT 510 ? Back in high school some of my friends were really into that car.


----------



## DAT510 (May 9, 2017)

This was at Laguna Seca dropping into the corkscrew.  A Buddy's in the Cobra.


----------



## westsailpat (May 9, 2017)

Awesome shot DA , I take it that's you in the 510 . I once drove Laguna with my Ralt RT-1 FA in the early 80's , sorry I don't have any pictures we were always to busy trying to get it to run , haha .


----------



## DAT510 (May 10, 2017)

The Ralt must have been a blast around Laguna.  No open wheel experience on my end. 

Yes, that's me driving. It's hard to pass up opportunities to drive on such a historic track.


----------



## darkzero (May 10, 2017)

westsailpat said:


> I think I have come up with something pretty good  I only wish it came with a 1/4 drive .  http://www.ebay.com/itm/140869255893?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> I never knew a tool like this existed



Those are drain plug sockets that commonly come in square, triangle, & hex. Usually only come in 3/8" & 1/2" drives though, at least that I have seen. If you wanted to use it with a smaller size ratchet you could always get a 3/8" drive ratchet in a 1/4" drive sized body. The Snap On one is pricey at $90 new but SK also makes one for $40. Could probably find a used one on ebay.

I use a similar setup for my cam locks which is 10mm. I didn't like the wrench that came with my lathe. I had a Snap On 10mm drain plug socket so it was perfect and I used it with a ratchet for the longest time. That is until I found my Snap On sliding T handle hiding in one of my tool boxes. I had forgot I had one (tools from my mechanic days).

Earlier this year I found 10mm & 12mm Bahco drain plug sockets on ebay. The Bahco sockets have a taper so it allows me to see the cam lock mark easier, the Snap On 10mm covers it. I use the 12mm with the T-handle & without the extension for the chuck on my super spacer so it's easier to access on the mill.

Yeah I know it sounds like an expensive solution especially with mine being Snap On & much cheaper just to make it but again, I already had it. Another reason why I won't sell any of my automotive tools even though I don't work in that trade anymore.


----------



## Cobra (May 10, 2017)

westsailpat said:


> Square end for my 3 j chuck . Been looking on the Bay , LMS , Amazon . Can't seem to find anything , thanks .



Did you find a source?  If you need I can make for you if  you don't have access to a mill.
Send me a PM if you wish.
Jim


----------



## 38Bill (May 10, 2017)

You can get them (3/16")  on E***. $22 shipped from England.


----------



## chips&more (May 10, 2017)

Try this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-8-Drive-x...867334?hash=item3601872246:g:GygAAOSw7ehXQwTI


----------



## RJSakowski (May 10, 2017)

As a low cost alternative, buy a cheap 1/4" x 3" extension and cut/grind off the male end.   Grind a 3/16" square on the stub  and use a 1/4" Tee bar for drive.

Actually, thinking about it, I agree with chips &more.   I would just make it from scratch.   It should take but a few minutes of work.   A length of 1/2" round, turn the end down to .26", grind the flats, drill a cross hole and insert some 1/4" round.


----------



## westsailpat (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the reply's guys and now I kinda wished I held off a little and got the "T" handle that DAT510 found but I pulled the trigger on the pipe plug socket . 
Cobra thank you so much for the offer , guys like you make the site even better .


----------



## Wierd Harold (May 10, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> AFAIK, all of the chucks that Atlas (and Sears) sold for the 6", 10" and 12" lathes were not plain back or flat back.  The part that was threaded to screw onto the spindle was the rear half of the chuck body.  I have the 6" 3-jaw and the 8" 4-jaw.


I have a Craftsman 3" 4 jaw that has a plain back. When I got it it had a back for , I guess, one of the 6" lathes. I got a 1 1/2" back plate from LMS and fitted it to my chuck and use it constantly on my 10" Atlas. btw it has a 7/32 hex key.
HWF


----------

